# Scofield survey



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've just posted a survey focused on Scofield Reservoir. Angler input is extremely important to us, and we hope you'll take a few minutes to complete the survey and share your suggestions.

The survey will be online for about a month. Please forward it to anyone you know who might care about the future management of the fishery. Thank you!

Amy


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Amy!! Done.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

We've heard a lot of complaints on the forum about scofield now is your time to speak up! I for one am glad they are taking it seriously.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Done


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who's taken the survey so far — we really appreciate your willingness to respond and get involved!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Done 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Done. 

Thanks for getting this survey going.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Done


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=41801458&nid=1288

SCOFIELD RESERVOIR, Carbon County - The Division of Wildlife Resources is seeking public input about the fishery at Scofield Reservoir.

Historically, Scofield Reservoir has been a great fishing spot for rainbow trout, according to the DWR. However, chub were observed in the lake in 2005 and since then their population has grown exponentially, peaking in 2009. Due to the large chub population, which isn't good for sport fish like trout, DWR biologists altered their management approach from a family fishery to a trophy fishery.

As a result, large predators like cutthroat and tiger trout were stocked in Scofield Reservoir to try to control the chub population, and biologists have seen a steady decline in the population of the younger, smaller chub.

"We have no indication that what we're doing right now is failing. As a matter of fact, it looks promising; it's exactly what we expected to see," DWR southeastern aquatics manager Justin Hart said in a statement. "The problem is it's going to take a while for the larger chub to die, and people don't want to wait. We need to get rid of the chubs. That could potentially be through a rotenone treatment. It could also be through using different species of predators that we've never used before in Scofield, such as sterile walleye or wiper."


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Done

Glad to see this, hopefully they are able to make a good working plan.


----------

